# Arnica, flower essence



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

Has anyone heard about this californian flower essence? It is meant to overcome dissociation. I have tried this, but not for long. I just felt a strong connection in the first day.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey!

I actually just ordered some arnica flower essence. I am deep in depersonalization land. I am also trying rosemary, fringed violet, golden yarrow, and rescue remedy. Fringed violet is supposed to help heal any tears in auric field which would contribute to dissociation. Rosemary is super grounding. I'll let you know how it goes! I'm also on zoloft 25 mg. So I'm hoping the flower essences will still work.


----------



## Jonest22 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey guys where can I order this from? Many thanks for you help ))


----------



## MagicEye (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm going to ask my naturopath about this!


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Flower-Essence-Services-FES-Quintessentials/dp/B000VGAH92/ref=sr_1_1?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1375653321&sr=1-1&keywords=arnica+flower+essence


----------



## auroraflower (Oct 16, 2013)

Any results on the flower essence then guys?


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

Swansea, I discovered another good essence lately, it is related to regaining identity. Its a Saint Germain essence and its called Cotton. Dont know if you can find on amazon or something, but worth a try.


----------

